# To Admin



## johan (14/5/14)

Please check the message posted on my profile (from a @weah), kindly deal with it - I'm diplomatically impaired.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

johan said:


> Please check the message posted on my profile (from a @weah), kindly deal with it - I'm diplomatically impaired.


Have banned that person. You can just delete the message on your profile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

heavy days @johan, just went and checked it out out of "nuuskierigheid" and that's some heavy shizniz hahaha!!! no ways, we need to keep wackjobs like that away from our beautiful home

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mklops (14/5/14)

I think it may just be a spam bot of sorts


----------



## johan (14/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee - you're welcome to delete this thread.


----------



## Andre (14/5/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @Matthee - you're welcome to delete this thread.


No, good example for others to see....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo (18/6/14)

Hey guys... This isn't a technical problem msg.. Just wanted to find out if you guys would be interested in making a vape meet here in Harrismith? Its inbetween durban and jozi so its a nice place to hold a vape meet.. What do you guys think?


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

mohammed aakief gathoo said:


> Hey guys... This isn't a technical problem msg.. Just wanted to find out if you guys would be interested in making a vape meet here in Harrismith? Its inbetween durban and jozi so its a nice place to hold a vape meet.. What do you guys think?



Well, this sounds interesting. What do the rest of you think???


----------



## mohammed aakief gathoo (18/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well, this sounds interesting. What do the rest of you think???


It could be a nyc place for ppl to come to, ppl from jozi don't have to travel to durban n pplz from durban don't have t0 go to jozi, we can all meet in the middle, its 2 and a half hours drive from jozi n from durban.. N I reli want to be at a vape meet, missed 2 already

Reactions: Like 1


----------

